# Winners!!!!



## Shimmer (Nov 1, 2008)

Congratulations to our winners!! ALL of the entries were spectacular and I'm unbelievably impressed with the talent and skill it took to do ANY of these face charts.
Thank you guys (all of you) so much for entering, and thank everyone for voting.  Such an overwhelming response really motivates us to have more contests in the future.

Without further ado:
FIRST PLACE:
J_Absinthe...





Jack, please email me or Janice your address so your prize can be sent to you!!

SECOND PLACE:
m_floffy_boes...




Please email or PM us your address!

and....

THIRD PLACE:




Please send us your address so you can claim your prize!


These are our winners folks, congratulate them!


Thanks guys!


----------



## TDoll (Nov 1, 2008)

Y'all did such a great job!! Congratulations and VERY well deserved!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Nov 1, 2008)

This was such a fun contest and I loved looking at all of the entries! Congrats to the winners and thanks to everyone who entered, you all have some serious talent!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 1, 2008)

Congratulations! Every entry is so stunning!


----------



## Mac_Mocha (Nov 1, 2008)

Congrats! Very pretty!


----------



## MACLovin (Nov 1, 2008)

Congrats, everyone!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 awesome work!


----------



## nunu (Nov 1, 2008)

congrats!! You all did an awesome job.


----------



## gracetre123 (Nov 1, 2008)

congratulations to all...you did such an amazing work...really!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 1, 2008)

Congrats Ladies!! Well deserved!! Enjoy your MAC goodies!!


----------



## SugarDaisy (Nov 1, 2008)

Congratulations! You all are so talented!


----------



## Almost black. (Nov 1, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 1, 2008)

Congratulations!! you all did a great job!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 1, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 1, 2008)

congratulations, everyone! i loved this contest, such gorgeous and creative entries.


----------



## candycane80 (Nov 1, 2008)

Great job to everyone who entered they all were amazing!


----------



## lynpink (Nov 1, 2008)

Congrats!!  You ALL did a great job!!


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Nov 1, 2008)

Congratulations folk, you all did an awesome job


----------



## user79 (Nov 1, 2008)

Congrats on all the winners, and everyone who entered had amazing looks. J_Absinthe had a well-deserved win, that facechart and the look you made with it was amazing. Must have taken a hell of a long time to do!


----------



## Janice (Nov 1, 2008)

Congratulations Ladies and Gentlemen! Outstanding job. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looking forward to sending you your goodies!


----------



## Kimmer (Nov 1, 2008)

N/A


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Congrats on all the winners, and everyone who entered had amazing looks. J_Absinthe had a well-deserved win, that facechart and the look you made with it was amazing. Must have taken a hell of a long time to do!_

 
4-5 hours and a sore lower back!

Thanks to everyone who voted for me, I was really shocked at the massively positive response I got from this. 

This is _definitely_ the highlight of my Halloween.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 1, 2008)

Your face chart interpretation was amazing. When I received your entry in my email, my jaw literally dropped.


----------



## redambition (Nov 1, 2008)

congratulations! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 absolutely amazing!


----------



## MAC*kitty (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_4-5 hours and a sore lower back!

Thanks to everyone who voted for me, I was really shocked at the massively positive response I got from this. 

This is definitely the highlight of my Halloween._

 
You did an absolutely incredible job.  Congrats on a well deserved victory!


----------



## couturesista (Nov 1, 2008)

Congrats! All of the entries were very good!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 1, 2008)

Congrats everyone!  I wish that you all could have won a prize!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_4-5 hours and a sore lower back!

Thanks to everyone who voted for me, I was really shocked at the massively positive response I got from this. 

This is definitely the highlight of my Halloween._

 
The artwork on your face was the most amazing work I have ever seen!! You are so talented!! It was absolutley beautiful!! A Well deserved WIN!! Congrats!!!


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats!!! Everyone did a good job... ----> runs to mirror to start practicing for next year.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats to all three of you - you're all very talented!


----------

